# your user name meaning



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres my old thread on this

just curious to the mean of some of our new members names


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

the guy in my avatar - AI


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I own a few Bikes







and a Harley Truck Nothing Special , couldnt think of anything else at the time , It was my First board i became a member of ......
(Virgin)


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

My cats name dice, and my year of birth.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

the shutter was the first paintball gun i had, 13 was just a #.... i would have changed it to something better for this site but everyone knew me as shutter sooo...


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

sharpteeth was the only thing i could think of at the time! lol


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

when I first joined the site I was lost when it came to owning P's ... and I kept on saying huh to most of the threads! sooo ... Piran-huhs?!?!


----------



## killintime (Sep 7, 2004)

because we are all here just killing time, and killin is my last name.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Piran-huhs? said:


> when I first joined the site I was lost when it came to owning P's ... and I kept on saying huh to most of the threads! sooo ... Piran-huhs?!?!










i was wonderin about your name but i had a good ideal


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

mines just my aol name... it means slacker cuz thats what i do all day is slack...


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Foot Clan Skates, my website, and a business I run on the side. www.footclanskates.com. Buy some skateboards when I get the inventory back online.








- I like the dancing lock.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I have no f*cking clue why my name is Lemmywinks


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

my name is joe and im from canada eh


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think you can understand mine


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I think you can understand mine


 can i have another hint


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> I have no f*cking clue why my name is Lemmywinks :laugh:


 Lemmywinks was a trooper.

My name 94 (1994) ND (North Dakota) TA (Trans Am)

NOT PANDA!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> .
> 
> My name 94 (1994) ND (North Dakota) TA (Trans Am)
> 
> NOT PANDA!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Cuz im Fat!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Cuz im Fat!


 haha....fatty...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

its a nickname since i was young. and the first and only forum i have ever belonged to.
i visited grim reefers as a guest and it wasnt as cool as p fury. no disrespect to slylie. but i like it here, sometimes.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i was notorious for knifing people in counter-strike. finally heard a gza song and he says, "i slash like a hyphen." so i took that word and called it mine


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

It means im the baddest m**********r alive.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Mine is the same username I use for literally every application I use on the computer. From Counter-Strike to eBay to AOL, it's always the same. It originated a couple years ago, when I played a Fender "Fat" Stratocaster.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hmm, my name is mike, and ppl at school and sh*t call me micus, or mike-us, i dunno, meh,


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I used to breed Pitbulls and was very much involved in the game. My favorite fighting dog was one named Fargo, a lanky dog with poor confirmation but so tough that he never lost a match.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ha! I live in Fargo

Ok, I swear that is the last time I am ever going to post that...


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

It stands for Insane Psycho S. Dude. So do you think i'm loco? So am I a little out there Essay?


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

one of my favorite films is blade & the other vampires call him Daywalker.....

........................iam not a vampire though!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Ha! I live in Fargo
> 
> Ok, I swear that is the last time I am ever going to post that...


 You live in a pittbull?!









As this is a Piranha site, I took a bunch of Piranha terms to make up a name.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> As this is a Piranha site, I took a bunch of Piranha terms to make up a name.


 you didnt modify nate kind cole


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Natt King Shoal said:
> 
> 
> > As this is a Piranha site, I took a bunch of Piranha terms to make up a name.
> ...


 True, it is a play on Nat King Cole. I didn't want to use random words that didn't go together. I am not a Nat King Cole fan and couldn't name one of his songs if I tried, but his name popped in my head as I was reading and thinking of a piranha related name.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

<---------- 1993 5.0 Mustang


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Z = my first name, Zack
Monte = my car, Monte Carlo SS
85 = year of my car

Capitalized ZM because those so happen to be my initials. My screen name is the most creative thing I have ever come up with.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

old nickname from way back when (i drove a olds delta 88)


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

I was sitting in a class about how to handle different explosives and so happened the instructor was pulling a brick of C4 out of a crate I just thought damn what a cool screen name that would be xplosivelikec4. so there you go.







yeah its a shitty story but its true.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Pretty much what u might think.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Novato means novice in spanish. I am new at P keeping so I used that term to describe myself.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Mine is the kind of p I own


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

We no longer have our farm but we still have the first tractor my grandfather ever bought. It's a 1949 model B John Deere, we used that tractor along with our Internationals until 1997 when my grandfather passed away. I am also painting my bike John Deere green--> http://www.geocities.com/amafaj/v-star.html


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I think it is awesome how long those tractors run for. If you go through North Dakota, you will see what looks like a bunch of scrapped tractors, until you see someone hop on one and drive off.

FYI, we have some REALLY old school tractors at my college (big time farming school).


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Cuz im Fat!


 I bet your chic gave you that name,huh? I was with a chic from El Paso Texas for a time and thats what she called me.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I think it is awesome how long those tractors run for. If you go through North Dakota, you will see what looks like a bunch of scrapped tractors, until you see someone hop on one and drive off.
> 
> FYI, we have some REALLY old school tractors at my college (big time farming school).


 Ya it also sounds like a harley, Potato potato potato potato potato potato potato potato potato potato potato potato potato potato, hehe. They last longer and need less maintenance than the new $200,000 tractors. But they don't have CD players or climate control, hehe.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Yorkshire, because its the best county in England








and because my nickname when i was in the forces was Yorkie








Yorkshire because I've got a tattoo of a Yorkshire rose on my arm :nod:

Oh, and because its the best county in England


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Cuz im Fat!
> ...


 Naw, It was actually my Brother.
He was calling me names, And this is the one That Stuck with Him and My Family


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

johndeere said:


> We no longer have our farm but we still have the first tractor my grandfather ever bought. It's a 1949 model B John Deere, we used that tractor along with our Internationals until 1997 when my grandfather passed away. I am also painting my bike John Deere green--> http://www.geocities.com/amafaj/v-star.html


 id love to get another old tractor but im a farmall man myself


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> Yorkshire, because its the best county in England


i love yorkshire too, but i haven't seen the whole country yet to compare.

I'm called WolfFish becuase i just wanted to post an answer to one thread, and i had just bought a Wolf-fish and it was the first thing i thought of. Now i've posted 1500+ and i hate my name everytime i see it...i think i'll change it to Cold-Zero


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Cause i love nin jitsu

Rikimaru is the name of a ninja in a game called tenchu.
Sweet stealth game on the ps2


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Cuz im Fat!
> ...


 thats not very nice...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


 It's ok, I'm fat.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh fo sho...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> > Yorkshire, because its the best county in England
> 
> 
> i love yorkshire too, but i haven't seen the whole country yet to compare.
> ...


 there can only be one cooler on this site man


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Yorkshire, because its the best county in England
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dam right







im english and a man


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I wanted a Channa back in the days....


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Some kid a knew found a cat in a bag in the river.........and it was a sick lookin piece of sh*t (that his family decided to keep UGH). Turns out it was a dwarfcat.........or never got any bigger than a kitten. When this happened i was only like 10 and the thought of a dwarfcat amused me to no end.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Heartless Dealer
because i slang when i was young


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> Some kid a knew found a cat in a bag in the river.........and it was a sick lookin piece of sh*t (that his family decided to keep UGH). Turns out it was a dwarfcat.........or never got any bigger than a kitten. When this happened i was only like 10 and the thought of a dwarfcat amused me to no end.


 interseting story behind that name man


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

this thread always seems to come about.







i made one too when i joined.

any ways


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my name means I'm great


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Its a musical term.

i like drums


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

My name is a mix between me liking Jack Daniels and also Jack Dempsey's. It's the best that I could think of...at the time.


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

its a samurai name that i spelled completely wrong








and it just kind of stuck in my mind, so now i use it for everything


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

d is the first initial of my first name and strwlt is my last name without vowels


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> this thread always seems to come about.:nod: i made one too when i joined.
> 
> any ways


 i bring these back from time to time cause i find it interesting some of the stories behind

the names


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > this thread always seems to come about.:nod: i made one too when i joined.
> ...


 ...I've got it!! your name is mr.freeze like the bad guy from Batman forever played by ahnald swarzzeneger.

"my name is freeze....learn it well...for it is the sound of your doom" - ahnald


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

mines is from one of Bruce Lee's movie Fist of Fury. Just changed it to fish o fury. Bruce Lee kicks ass


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sKuz said:


> ...I've got it!! your name is mr.freeze like the bad guy from Batman forever played by ahnald swarzzeneger.
> 
> "my name is freeze....learn it well...for it is the sound of your doom" - ahnald


 nope,







im an air-conditioning and refrigeration tech


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

I picked up the nickname Sour after flipping out at a friend one day. Drove me nuts but it grew on me. Bugs? i must have been smoking something that day.

I SHOULD have taken Vodka_Sours, I earned that name the summer after I turned 19.









BTW is it possible to get a name change?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

delta said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > We no longer have our farm but we still have the first tractor my grandfather ever bought. It's a 1949 model B John Deere, we used that tractor along with our Internationals until 1997 when my grandfather passed away. I am also painting my bike John Deere green--> http://www.geocities.com/amafaj/v-star.html
> ...


 My grampa and dad had two old farmalls but I never got to use them cause they were broke down I think they had an H and a B. Ill have to ask my dad though.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

mine is just my user name for the internet at school. im so creative its insane.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

carisma02uk CARISMA is my tag always has bin al post a pic later.

and 02 is when i started using it on the net so i have stuck with it because i can remember it.

uk cuz am born and bread here. 
COME ON ALL U ENGLISH LADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

At two different jobs I used to have, years ago, people started calling me Judas for some reason (no clue why: I'm a nice guy...







) Later, when I started surfing the web, and started playing video games, I kinda adopted that name as my nick. The Z's are just a dorky alteration.
Now, some ten years later, I still use it...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Aaron* is my first name, my football number is 7 and my baseball number is 22


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

It just describes me....bright and cheerfull


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sports Car Club of America and I race in Formula Vee.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Aaro is my first name, my football number is 7 and my baseball number is 22


 then shouldn't your name read aaron07_2*2*? I'm assuming you meant to type Aaron instead of aaro. Just wondering.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

brad pitt's full name is william bradley


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

The Oakland Raiders' bread and butter short yardage play.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaro is my first name, my football number is 7 and my baseball number is 22
> ...


 Typo...

22-7 just sounds better than 7-22


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Err...guess ??


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

HUSKY_JIM : husky is a short name of the Husqvarna bike i have and jim is (obviously my name).I am using this in all forums i visit for the last 4 years.

Before that i was under the name proktokili/punkisdead/trisatanic at 98-99.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bump! 
Was just reading some old pfury literature and came across this. Figured there are some new members to add to this list here, and for us OG's its a fun trip down memory lane reading through this









BTW, my name is after central american cichlids (central) cause thats what I love


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> Bump!
> Was just reading some old pfury literature and came across this. Figured there are some new members to add to this list here, and for us OG's its a fun trip down memory lane reading through this
> 
> 
> ...


Why no 2000?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

My name is traveller cause I travel, ye that's right, bad ass I know.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Traveller said:


> My name is traveller cause Im a former member back from a hiatus, or just a second account under a new ip.


Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just because........


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

My very first tank when I started keeping p's was a 65 gallon Hexagon. it was an awful tank


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I play ibanez guitars and basses.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

My name is Nick. .....
i didnt get creative at all because I just expected to get some info on Ps and roll out. I never was a forum person before here, and still am not on another forum long enough to post more than 10 times. but i stuck around because i like this forum and its members. Im not going to change my name now because.... whats the point.

although back in the day central and the guys in AQHU used to bust my chops cus my original name was Nick g ... and they said it looked like a Q.. so i got it switched to a capital G... thats what I am, a capital G.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My names says it all.. I've owned monster Pygos but I've never had a Rhom bigger than 3".


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i like piranhas and ima freak in bed


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

in unreal championship for xbox (not 360) there was a robot character named bob351, always played him and ever since then hes my alias on games, 360 online user name or the few forums plus its nice and simple









and no my real name isnt bob


----------

